

An alternate definition of wealth - thibaut_barrere
http://evolvingworker.com/2010/2/3/alternate-wealth

======
jaymcgavren
The 4-Hour Work Week (Tim Ferriss) drove at much the same point - you should
consider your free time to be part of your wealth. I don't necessarily
recommend the book, but it's another viewpoint on the topic.

~~~
thibaut_barrere
I think the book is worth reading, although voluntarily provoking, to say the
least :)

------
thibaut_barrere
The author here: this is something I've been willing to share here for months.
I hope it will be useful to some here.

~~~
mattm
Even better, try to live off the income from your capital, rather than just
your savings - <http://www.wisebread.com/join-the-rentier-class>

~~~
thibaut_barrere
Thanks for the link. Well it wasn't maybe clear in the article, but I don't
intend to live from the income of my savings.

I wanted to point out the fact that one is able to drive his way by tweaking
expenses, income and mobility.

But I definitely have a part of my capital that is earning some income :)

